# NEED HELP WITH CLUTCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

my clutch is getting so hard to put in gear that i have to use both hands and all my strength ,ust so i can go to the store. some people told me that i need to bleed my clutch and that i need to pump my clutch when i start it up but the pumping part only help a litlte bit. Is it better to have a pro bleed my clutch or is ok to do yourself.
so is there any videos that i can watch or website i can visit that can show me how to bleed my clutch.
im new to driving stick is there anything that doing wrong that i can change or stop doing


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You shouldn't need to bleed the clutch unless part of the system was replaced recently (or the system was opened) and not bled correctly. If you have air in your system, something is leaking. The usual culprit is the clutch slave cylinder, but a clutch master can do the same. Much less frequent is leaking clutch hoses and lines, but should be checked, nonetheless. If your clutch pedal is hard to depress and requires a lot of effort, this is a sign of a clutch that is due for replacement.


----------



## bloodredzx (Mar 10, 2011)

my clutch pedel is easy to press in and out , its more my shifter then anything .when i press in the clutch and try to move my shifter into gear it makes a loud grinding sound . i have to turn my car off and put it in gear before i start it again.
2nd an reverse give me the most trouble
i guess it because i start off with in 2nd gear and not 1st


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That sounds like a hydraulic clutch issue. Check your hydraulic system for leaks, starting at the slave cylinder.


----------



## ameen1951 (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi, I've a used GA15 Nissan with double overhead cam shaft and I'm intending to use biogas with ambient pressure to run the engine, but it seam that their is a control kit I've to ad, I don't know any thing about this kit except it keeps some hoses or pipes open, any one knows what kind of kit is that? and where I can buy it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Sounds more like your transmission is going out than your clutch.


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

I recently had my clutch replaced and I never had that problem while the old one was going. If your pedal is fine but the shifter is giving you issues then i would check the tranny for sure. Another stupid thing you may want to check, on my friends old Z, he had problems getting his into gear and when he popped his hood there was a hose that had come loose and was blocking his shifter cable from getting into gear.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Ummm... AFAIK, all Z cars have had direct linkages to the transmission, not cables. You typically only find cable driven shifters on automatics and front wheel drive cars where the transmission isn't sitting under the shifter


----------



## 86z31 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sorry, I should of specified, he did a swap.. I dont remember what motor it was..This guys problem just made me think of that issue he had. I could even be wrong, I just recall him having a problem with something getting in the way of his shifter.. It was a few years ago now..Just thought id plant the seed for him to make sure everything was working freely and not causing any blockages


----------



## savageSARGE (Jun 21, 2011)

If the clutch pedal is moving with very little pressure, then I would also think it to be a hydraulic issue. I had a bad slave cylinder on my car when I was rebuilding it, and we didn't find that out until we tried bleeding it and it still didn't seem to be stiff enough. Replacing the slave cylinder isn't too hard, you just have to rebleed the system again afterwards. 

But I would check both the slave and the master before replacing any of them, as smj999smj suggested.


----------

